# Installing Google Play on my HD8 6th generation Kindle Fire



## Nikilet (Apr 26, 2017)

I've read a number of articles on this process and they are all pretty much the same, but it's not working for me so what am I doing wrong?

I tried to download the 4 Google APK files and it looks like they are downloading, but they aren't. 

I did enable "Apps from unkown sources."

I'm just not happy with my Kindle as it is and I want to install this Google Play so I can use the Chrome browser, and hopefully some of the other things offered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't think you can. For some reason, apps from Google Play can not be loaded on a Fire. Might be possible if you did something to the base software -- no idea if that's possible but if you did hack it that way, it would definitely violate terms of service and likely void the warranty.

You can get apps from other 3rd party vendors like 1Mobile -- but then you risk accidentally getting an app that isn't completely kosher.


----------



## viennacoup (Dec 22, 2010)

I installed Chrome from the Google Play store on my HD 8.  It syncs to my bookmarks so I like it.  There is a Youtube video with instructions on how to add google play store.  Find the latest version.  I have had no problem with Chrome, but some of my other apps downloaded from Google Play have developed problems when they need an update.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I've done it on a Fire Table and a Fire Phone. Here's one resource: http://spinyourfire.com/fire-phone-tips-and-tricks/amazon-fire-phone-google-play/

Basically you have to:

Enable apps from other sources, as you have.
Install a file manager like ES File Explorer
Download and install the latest version (so you may have to google a bit for the latest apk files - this website links to older versions) of these apps, in this order:
Google Account Manager
Google Play Services
Google Services Framework
Google Play Store

I suggest rebooting after each one. Don't try to open the apps once you install them, until you've installed all 4. Then if you're lucky, you can open the store and all is well.

It's tricky and not for the feint of heart. Sometimes I'd have trouble installing one, but found that rebooting after each is installed helps. I think once it said one other Google app needed to be installed, and it directed me to that apps page in the store, and I downloaded it (maybe it was Google Play Games).


----------



## gmercator (Dec 28, 2015)

I own both an Amazon Fire 7 (2015) and an Amazon Fire HD 8 (2016)

For me, installing the Google Play Store by sideloading from a Windows 7 computer definitely worked... NO ROOTING REQUIRED

Amazon does not support this (so no help about Google Play by calling Amazon reps), but they don't block it either... just go read the product reviews for either tablet at Amazon... many others are doing this and it makes the Fire 7 and Fire HD 8 very much more flexible than they were

This is probably similar or almost identical to the solution posted above... but I used the method recommended here:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/general/how-to-install-google-play-store-fire-t3486603

I went into settings>security>apps from unknown sources..... and toggled it to the right to turn it ON

I downloaded the 4 .apk files cited in the link and saved them to a folder on my windows laptop... do this in the exact order shown in the link as I believe the install of these may be sequential... don't install them out of order

I plugged in the Fire HD 8 to the USB of the laptop... waited for Win7 to recognize it and a device showed up on the directory structure on the left (Fire)

Clicked on Fire to open it, then clicked on Internal Storage to reveal directory structure of the Fire HD 8

Opened the Download folder on the Fire HD 8 (still using the Win7 laptop)

Copied and pasted the 4 separate .apk files downloaded to a folder earlier... DO THIS IN EXACT ORDER... after copied, they will show as residing inside the Fire HD 8's Download folder

Ejected safely and unplugged the USB cord from the laptop... so now the Fire HD 8 is standalone (nothing plugged in)

I know the link recommends a file manager, but I was able to use the DOCS app that came with the Fire HD 8... I opened it and navigated to the DOWNLOAD folder (on the tablet)... look for LOCAL STORAGE to the right of Send-to-Kindle and Cloud Drive... all the Internal Storage folders will be located under Local Storage

Open the DOWNLOAD folder while in the DOCS app (or in the file explorer app you normally use)

Tap on the first .apk file... you may get a popup warning about unknown source installs... click to OK the install... you may have to scroll down and click NEXT a few times to get to the actual INSTALL button... click that and wait... a couple of these take a while.... be patient

When each .apk completes its install, DO NOT CLICK THE OPEN BUTTON... click DONE

Go on to the next .apk in order and repeat the above method... CLICK DONE so you don't try to open any of them too soon

Recommend restarting the tablet after each install... so that's 4 .apk installs, and 4 restarts

When all are done, check your homepage on the tablet for a NEW GOOGLE PLAY icon.. it will be at the bottom underneath other recent icons... it may want you to sign in to your google account... I signed into the same account as my other smartphones and tablets... but you could create a new one if you don't want it to use the same one

After signed in, you should be able to go to the Google Playstore with the icon that was newly installed... then you can search for and install any new apps that Amazon doesn't have... there have been few that Google said were not compatible... an INSTALL button does not appear for them... but almost everything I wanted was there

There will probably be notifications about updates to the Google Play Store... allow those to update fully

In a few cases (the only one I came across myself is the HULU app... yes you can watch HULU tv shows and movies on this tablet)... the Amazon app store version of HULU worked, but the one in Google Play did not work... if you find something like that, just uninstall the app and re-install it from the app store that works

I am trying out Total Commander for a file explorer app since ES File Explorer (which used to be great), was purchased by a Chinese company and is now flooded with ads that include full screen videos... ES File Explorer was uninstalled right away...

The link for Total Commander in the xda-developers link above goes to the UK version of Google Play... so I just searched for it on the US site and found it easily... still trying it out... feel free to find and try out a different one if you like

I am not an expert and taught myself this stuff just by searching and reading.... and again, no rooting required... Good luck!

(you may find other links online to slightly different methods, youtube videos, etc, but I like xda-developers forum and I like sideloading so I know exactly what is happening)


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the good instructions. 

I haven't tried it yet, and have a few questions. When downloading the 4 apk files did you use the latest's ones or the exact ones linked on the first page? Two (2) of the files say there is a newer version available. Are the 4 files related (I know they all work together but I mean like in a certain version that needs to stay together)? 

Note: when files are copied to folders they may be rearranged, so the first file copied may not be the first listed in the folder.

So, in a couple months when all the apk files have new versions, what would be the upgrade path? Delete everything from the Fire and start over?

I'm still reading through the pages of the XDA forum so if I find out any answers I'll post back.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

To add to the above: 

After reading through the 28 pages on the XDA forum it appears that the app should update itself.

I used the original files from the links. (Did not use the newer versions) 

When I downloaded the files I copied each one in a separate folder labeled: 1 Google Account Manager, 2 Google Services Framework, 3 Google Play Services, 4 Google Play Store, so as to not confuse myself when installing the files in the correct order. 

I then copied the folders as per gmercator's instructions (didn't use any file managers). Then open each folder in the Fires Docs app to find the apk files and
continued following gmercator's instructions. 

I opened Play Store, signed in and downloaded Total Commander for future use. 

The whole process was fairly simple. 
Thanks again gmercator.

I'll post back with any issues and if/when it updates.


----------



## gmercator (Dec 28, 2015)

@rolandx

I am so glad this worked for you!  I am fairly low tech, so I like to find things that are not too hard to accomplish

I used an older Fire 7 (2015) to test the method and it worked fine, so then had the confidence to try it on the newer Fire HD 8

Your idea of creating separate folders to make sure each .apk was installed in the correct order is a good one... I was lazy and just used the times shown in windows since I downloaded them in order and installed them in the same order... I was not in any hurry and worked methodically

What's important is that apps installed through Google Play seem to be updating normally with notifications and all... like they are happy on the tablet... and the apps from Amazon also update... so having 2 separate stores can be an asset

If I want to read Amazon Kindle store books, I still use the built-in Kindle reading app

But one can also install outside ereader apps like Moon+ reader (which works) as well as others... I used to buy from Barnes&Noble but no longer use them... but there is a Nook app there to install from Google Play if one wants to try it out.  This means that one could have ebooks in .azw3 format for Amazon and epub format for other vendors... just use 2 different ereader apps... converting things in Calibre is another option but that opens up other issues as well

For audiobooks, the Audible app is built-in, and if you are a Prime customer, there are Audible "channels" where you can stream free audiobooks (with no downloading) but you have to be connected to wi-fi

You can also install other outside audiobook apps like Smart Audiobook Player if you have .mp3 audiobook files from other vendors... it lets you specify which directory to look for those files..  I created a new directory called "Audiobooks" on the Fire HD 8 and that player had no trouble finding it

This Google Play install adds so much flexibility and functionality... just happy if others can enjoy the same

Thanks for the feedback and good luck!


----------

